# My cat's daughters (2 adult B&W shorthair) need homes



## TiggysMum (Apr 22, 2004)

Today I was quite upset to find that my cat's two daughters (ADULT) are STILL in foster care & havent been rehomed yet.

We went to the home & adopted Tiggy at the end of February but were unable to take her daughters as we have a very small house & limited finances.

I'm really upset that the girls are still homeless & are stuck in an outdoor pen with nobody to love them, can anyone in or near the south east of England please help them?


----------



## TiggysMum (Apr 22, 2004)

EDIT: They've gone, woohoo!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That's wonderful! They are beautiful cats.


----------

